# problem with PAC SWI-JACK



## trentmw (Sep 22, 2005)

I installed a Kenwood DNX 7120 in a 2002 330i. The install was long as I went through the pain of custom making all the pieces except the face plate which I got from MyBimmer.net. It turned out great except I am having a problem with the steering wheel controls. I followed the instructions to the "T" about 10 times and I am still having problems:

The Vol up goes up way to quick and pretty much goes close to max with a short press of the button

Vol down does not work at all

The track up and down seem to work fine.

Has anyone else had any problems with the steering wheel controls and a kenwood deck?


----------

